# An easy lathe project - hourglass



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My 5 year old granddaughter Haleigh has shown interest in a sand timer we had in a board game, so I figured I'd make a real hourglass for her. After she damaged about three vertibrates in my neck and proclaimed "I Love It, I Love It, I Love It" I figured it was a hit.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice hourglass, and a cute hourglass holder.  Where did you get the glass?


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

b00kemdano said:


> Very nice hourglass, and a cute hourglass holder.  Where did you get the glass?


Thanks! 
Www.woodcraft.com has them for 9.99 right now.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is a cool project I keep meaning to do, and that price on the glass you linked is quite fair.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Cute kid, great project. Nice, classic design, nice symmetry, beautiful wood.


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

That is very very cool. Something she will remember for a life time.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool.

I wonder if anyone knows where I might find ones with 3 to 5 minutes of sand instead of an hour? I'd like to make one, but can't really use a one-hour one (or even a 1/2 hour one).

Paul


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

phinds said:


> Very cool.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows where I might find ones with 3 to 5 minutes of sand instead of an hour? I'd like to make one, but can't really use a one-hour one (or even a 1/2 hour one).
> 
> Paul


I've looked around for some 3 or 5 minute kits, and found a source for you: 

http://www.hourglasses.com/html/just_glass.html


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Ledhead said:


> I've looked around for some 3 or 5 minute kits, and found a source for you:
> 
> http://www.hourglasses.com/html/just_glass.html


 
Hey, thank you very much. I didn't intend to put anyone to trouble doing my research for me, I just thought someone might know off the top of their head. I really appreciate you're looking into it for me, and what you found is obviously JUST what I was looking for.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

You're welcome. You sparked my own curiosity. Did you look around on the website I posted? There are some amazing hourglasses on there. Some 24 hour ones, outdoor, intricate carvings and inlays on the spindles, pewter ones, etc.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Ledhead said:


> Did you look around on the website I posted?


I did...neat stuff. The big glass and the one on gears are very cool.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I just went to the home page and saw that they had what I want.  Since you mentioned it, I went back and poked around and of course you're right ... some neat stuff there.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Great project - I look at the little girl holding the project and keep thinking that she is trying to get the sand to flow faster - so the hour will go by faster - my kids would of tried that years ago...


----------

